# Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression



## heidsch (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal die Zeit totgeschlagen und ein/zwei Wallpapers erstellt, welche ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

Wallpaper 1:






Und hier noch ein MakingOf-Video zum 1. Wallpaper auf YouTube (Speed Manipulation):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blLSmfWvxJs&hd=1


Wallpaper 2:






Wallpaper 3:






Wallpaper 3 monochrom:






Gegen konstruktive Kritik ist wie immer nichts einzuwenden...#6


MfG heidsch


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

nett gemacht!


----------



## PhantomBiss (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Ich finds toll!
Und danke, dass du es mit uns teilst.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

#r #r #r 
sehr geil gemacht!


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Richtig gut gemacht !! 
Steckte sehr viel Arbeit dahinter oder ?

Ich persönlich finde die Wiese etwas zu kitschig , ist aber Geschmackssache


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

sehr geile idee, 
ich hab es mir denn mal draufgezogen!


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

@heidsch
jetzt nur noch so ein wallpaper mit ostseeblick und salzwasserfischer |rolleyes


----------



## cafabu (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Moinsen,
ziert jetzt meinen Desktophintergrund.


----------



## Possi (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Ansich find ich es toll..
Allerdings finde ich, dass der Blickwinkel nicht passt. Der Sichtpunkt für den Hintergrund müsste tiefer sein. Es macht den Eindruck, dass man etwa 2-3m über der Wasserfläche ist und trozdem unter den Wasserspiegel sehen kann.


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Ich finds super dass du zum "Berge"-Thema sogar den richtigen Laubbaum, den Bergahorn gewählt hast. Aber normalerweise werden karpfen in höheren Lagen doch nicht so groß. 
Und wieso baust du das Zelt unter den Bäumen auf? Hängt man doch nur ständig mit der Rute in den Ästen ....

Alles nur Spaß, schick gemacht!


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Ok, das grüne Dixi-Klo stört etwas die Romantik, aber... 

Nein, wirklich sehr schön gemacht #6


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Daumen Hoch. Auch als nicht Karpfenangler


----------



## daci7 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*



Possi schrieb:


> Ansich find ich es toll..
> Allerdings finde ich, dass der Blickwinkel nicht passt. Der Sichtpunkt  für den Hintergrund müsste tiefer sein. Es macht den Eindruck, dass man  etwa 2-3m über der Wasserfläche ist und trozdem unter den Wasserspiegel  sehen kann.



Hab ich auch gedacht - die Idee find ich gut und *könnte es selbst  bestimmt nicht besser*, aber du wolltest ja konstruktive Kritik: Der  Blickwinkel passt nicht ganz. Daraus  resultierend kriegst du dann Probleme mit den Spiegelungen im Wasser.  Auch würde ich nicht eine 50:50 Teilung des Bildes wählen - dekorativer  ist immer eine 1/3-Teilung, noch besser nach dem goldenen Schnitt.
Das Motiv is mir zu kitschig, aber das ist ja einfach geschmackssache.
#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*



> *Winterdepression*



|bigeyes


Jetzt schon? Was macht Ihr denn im Winter |kopfkrat



Gruß Toxe


----------



## Norman B. (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Hallo,

Die Idee ist super!
Allerdings habe ich ein paar Anmerkungen.

subjektiv: 
- Für mich (als Karpfenangler) zu kitschig!

objektiv:
- Der Blickwinkel wurde schon angesprochen, ebenso wie die Teilung und der "goldenen Schnitt".
- Die Schärfeebenen passen nicht zusammen. Während unter Wasser die Karpfen im Vordergrund scharf sind, ist über Wasser die Schärfe auf das den Hintergrund bzw. das Zelt gesetzt. Der unscharfe Ast der sich in etwa auf der selben Ebene wie die scharfen Karpfen befinden müsste verstärkt noch diese verzerrte Wahrnehmung.
- Die Größenverhältnisse über Wasser/unter Wasser sind nicht optimal.

Ich will keinesfalls Deine Arbeit schlecht machen, da steckt einiges an Arbeit drin, das ist deutlich zu sehen. Allerdings würde ich einige Sachen (siehe Auflistung) versuchen anders umzusetzen.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## heidsch (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*



Norman B. schrieb:


> ...
> - Die Schärfeebenen passen nicht zusammen. Während unter Wasser die Karpfen im Vordergrund scharf sind, ist über Wasser die Schärfe auf das den Hintergrund bzw. das Zelt gesetzt. Der unscharfe Ast der sich in etwa auf der selben Ebene wie die scharfen Karpfen befinden müsste verstärkt noch diese verzerrte Wahrnehmung.
> ...



Hallo,

und erstmal Danke für Lob und Kritik ! #6

Das mit dem Fokus (Schärfenebene) sehe ich etwas differenzierter. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass sich durch den "Lupeneffekt" des Wassers der Fokuspunkt verschiebt. Demnach wird man niemals den gleichen Fokus bekommen, wenn die hälfte der Kamera unter bzw. über Wasser ist. Ob es nun genauso falsch oder richtig ist spielt für mich eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.
Nennen wir es einfach mal "künstlerische Freiheit" ;-) .

Zum Thema Größenverhältnisse bleibt noch zu sagen, dass Unterwasser alles etwas größer erscheint. Evtl. passen die Proportionen dennoch nicht 100% - was auch nicht mein Anspruch war ;-) .

Wenns euch gefällt bin ich zufrieden - Verbesserungen sind immer drin !!!


MfG

heidsch


----------



## möba (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Ich finde das Wallpaper alles in allem auch gut gelungen, auch wenn man sicherlich die ein oder andere Verbesserung vornehmen könnte...


----------



## Norman B. (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Hallo heisch,

Ich kenne den Vergrößerungseffekt von Wasser und die damit einhergende Schwierigkeit das manuell in einer gemischten Komposition von Bildern über und unter Wasser darzustellen.
Die Schärfeebenen bleiben dennoch in etwa die gleichen.
Hier mal ein Foto wo das recht gut zu erkennen ist:
http://www.aquatic-experts.com/AQUATIC-EXPERTS%20IMAGES/FRESHWATER/FRESHWATER%20PLANTS/FRESHWATER%20PLANTS%20AMAZONAS/FRESHWATER%20PLANTS%20PICAN/IMG_1430%20CW.jpg

Künstlerische Freiheit kann man allerdings gelten lassen. ;-)

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Slick (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Danke #6

da freut sich mein Kleiner.Fische auf dem Desktop.

Mich eingeschlossen.:q


Grüße


----------



## heidsch (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Hallo,

auf YouTube habe ich noch ein MakingOf (Speed Manipulation) hochgeladen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blLSmfWvxJs&hd=1

Also, wen's interessiert - ankucken !!!


MfG

heidsch


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

#6#6#6
Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## Shortay (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Klasse Bild !!! die details mit dem Bivvy etc. einfach genial.

Aber ich finde auch das obere Bild is bissle zu Bunt im gegensatz zum unteren und macht einen zu starken cut oder wie mans nenne soll  wenn das wasser mehr blau statt grau wär würds farblich anders wirken glaub ich.

trotzdem sehr gelungen wird mein Desktophintergrund !
weiter so und vielen dank fürs teilen 

gruß Chris


----------



## raptorx (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Hallo zusammen,

Vielen Dank fürs zeigen und dafür, dass es jetzt meinen Hintergrund ziert.

Vielen Dank

Gruß David


----------



## heidsch (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Und noch eins:








Viel Spass weiterhin!



MfG

heidsch


----------



## daci7 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Schick! Find ich besser als das Erste. Und 'n hübsches Moppelchen das sich da durch quetscht


----------



## VanAngling (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Darf ich den Backround für ne Webseite Nutzen ? bitte pn


----------



## heidsch (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Hallo,

ich hoffe es nervt euch noch nicht?!









Und noch in einer monochromatischen Version:








MfG

heidsch


----------



## bacalo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Immer nur Karpfen .

Nee, nur weiter so #6


----------



## Angel-Kai (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Echt Klasse!


----------



## heidsch (10. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Und weiter gehts!
Dieses mal jedoch keine Fotomanipulation, sondern ein selbstgemaltes Bild.

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem ?!








MfG


heidsch


----------



## Bodensee89 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Ein Wallpaper gegen die Winterdepression*

Klasse!!!!


----------

